# Robert Jeffrey on fallen human nature



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 21, 2020)

... This doctrine has been often derided and loudly anathematised as unworthy of the belief of any but the slaves of a wretched superstition;—the rational thinker laughs to scorn such an absurdity. But if the Word of God were silent on the subject, instead of being as express on the point as language can be, the existence of moral evil is manifest in the experience of every man born of woman, and proclaimed by the accusings of conscience even before the individual who is the object of their attack has been savingly awakened to a sense of his guilt, and renewed in the spirit of his mind, and before he can joyfully declare that with him old things have passed away, and that all things are become new. ...

For more, see Robert Jeffrey on fallen human nature.


----------

